# Unsure of the strand...tell me what you think



## Jordo25 (Sep 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 10, 2007)

It is impossible to tell what strain it is, I'm afraid. It doesn't matter really does it ? if it's good weed buy it, if it's not, don't.
Only you can decide


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree. You would of had to bought the seeds and grown it to know for sure. 

I blocked a pop up right when I tried to load your pic FYI.


----------

